# Bathroom TV mounting



## AbieJoe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, So I bought a bathroom tv last week and I haven't mounted it yet in the bathroom. Which do you think is the best way to mount the bathroom tv? should i surface mount it against the wall inside the shower room or should I just hang it beside the shower curtain with swivel brackets? I bought the ones without swivel bracket but that's a problem if i am going to have it done with swivels. Thanks.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I never installed a TV in a shower. I would think that the screen would get foggy. I shave in the shower & I occasionally have to put soap on the mirror to keep it clear.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Have never figured out exactly how long someone must spend in the bathroom at one time to justify a television.


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

When you really want to watch ****.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Have never figured out exactly how long someone must spend in the bathroom at one time to justify a television


Some people have to have TV 24/7. I won't mention any particular race since this isn't the CBR.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

It would depend on if you want to see it at the sink and the crapper* as well, keep it outside the shower. If you swing it into the shower the curtain will be open, maybe go to a clear liner or glass enclosure.

*Sorry about my french.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Guap0_ said:


> Some people have to have TV 24/7. *I won't mention any particular race* since this isn't the CBR.


*the last two laps of the DAYTONA 500 comes to mind*

.

.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

AbieJoe said:


> Hi everyone, So I bought a bathroom tv last week and I haven't mounted it yet in the bathroom. Which do you think is the best way to mount the bathroom tv? should i surface mount it against the wall inside the shower room or should I just hang it beside the shower curtain with swivel brackets? I bought the ones without swivel bracket but that's a problem if i am going to have it done with swivels. Thanks.


If you have a glass shower cabin, it would be a good option to mount the TV outside the cabin, otherwise the tv would get wet and foggy


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> it would be a good option to mount the TV outside the cabin, otherwise the tv would get wet and foggy


Well, naw, how'd you figure that? Not to say anything about electrocution.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Is it a special made TV for a bathroom?

How you get TV signal to the TV is a factor too along with proper, safe electricity. 

What TV service do you have?


----------



## prometheusdt (Jul 24, 2019)

I would put a TV in all the rooms if I had it my way.


----------



## charlesey (Jul 17, 2019)

I never installing a bathroom TV in my bathroom. Also, I have a small bathroom and I don't need bathroom TV because I didn't spend lot of time in bathroom.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> because I didn't spend lot of time in bathroom.


Nobody does.


----------

